# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Basic Blood Panels for women and references/links for each to consider......

## Times Roman

I had help putting this together (Thanks Angel and Bonaparte) and thought this could help some others 

Estradiol (E2)	Estradiol - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Estrone (E1)	Estrone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Free Testosterone Testosterone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

DHEA-S Dehydroepiandrosterone sulfate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Progesterone	Progesterone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

TSH Thyroid-stimulating hormone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Chemistry panel ( complete metabolic panel with lipids)	

Complete Blood Count (CBC)	Complete blood count - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

-free T3 Thyroid hormone - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

-Free T4 Thyroid function tests - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

----------


## VegasBody

What about man

----------


## Times Roman

I had to research this for my woman, and had some input from a couple of knowledgeable members. So with all the homework, I decided I'd share, so others wouldn't have to reinvent the wheel, so to speak.

I think there is plenty out there already for men, no?

----------

